# spsp



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

Went to spsp last nite low tide, bait swimming close to shore. Bought spot for blues and striper from anglers(they have spot in a live well in store 13 bucks for a dozen) got there around 830, best spot for the money 3 $ to fish all nite if you want. Better than the 16 $ it cost to go to matapeake ( but I still like that pier) set up to rods 9 and 10 ft 4oz sinkers holding tight. Fishing was kinda slow but made out with about 8 fish my son caught 3 of them (the smaller ones lol) all n all a good nite biggest fish was 17


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

good deal. great report.

glad you could get into them. Was the bait that was in close to shore cast netting distance?

Didn't know that (str)anglers had spot. duly noted. If I'm ever in a fix for some fresh spot, I _might_ headover.

thanks again for the report!


----------



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

2ft from shore small blues chasing


----------



## Doug81 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for the report. Gonna try them tomorrow evening


----------



## UglyStickIT (Aug 1, 2012)

Did you liveline the spot ?


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

I couldnt catch a blue over 10" To Save My Life Last Night. Hopefully This Evening Will Produce


----------



## firemunkee (Apr 6, 2012)

How were the bugs?


----------



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

Lite on the bugs it was a little breeze


----------



## bendependent (Jun 19, 2009)

I got there about 5:45 after a stop at anglers to pick up some bunker. I set upa few yards into the swimming zone. The action was pretty consistant . I maxed out and landed the legal limit of ten fish. The blues were quite feisty. The next time I will have wire snelled hooks. I lost quite a few due to bitten lines. I didn't leave until 2 am


----------



## UglyStickIT (Aug 1, 2012)

bendependent said:


> I got there about 5:45 after a stop at anglers to pick up some bunker. I set upa few yards into the swimming zone. The action was pretty consistant . I maxed out and landed the legal limit of ten fish. The blues were quite feisty. The next time I will have wire snelled hooks. I lost quite a few due to bitten lines. I didn't leave until 2 am


Pictures?


----------



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

How big where the fish?


----------



## LazyAznGuy (Oct 6, 2013)

I was there on Thursday arriving around 1830 hours after stopping at Angler's to pick up shrimp. Caught a spot on the shrimp which then was used as cut bait. Overall, stayed to 2200 hours and caught about 8 blues ranging from 12-16''. When I was cleaning the fish, I noticed there was a tiny bug resembling a sea lice. After doing some research, it was determine to be a "fish gill isopod". BIGAGOTUM did you have the same problems from the blues? Does anyone know if the fish is good to eat?


----------



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

Dont know if the fish is bad to eat, and I gave up cleaning fish at home a while ago I take them to the wharf in dc and get them cleaned


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

LazyAznGuy said:


> I was there on Thursday arriving around 1830 hours after stopping at Angler's to pick up shrimp. Caught a spot on the shrimp which then was used as cut bait. Overall, stayed to 2200 hours and caught about 8 blues ranging from 12-16''. When I was cleaning the fish, I noticed there was a tiny bug resembling a sea lice. After doing some research, it was determine to be a "fish gill isopod". BIGAGOTUM did you have the same problems from the blues? Does anyone know if the fish is good to eat?


fish is fine.



BIGAGOTUM said:


> Dont know if the fish is bad to eat, and I gave up cleaning fish at home a while ago I take them to the wharf in dc and get them cleaned



how much they charge? always wondered about that.


----------



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

They charge by the lb, maybe like 60 to 75 cent


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

anyone know a place in md that does the same service?


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

LazyAznGuy: Don't know if this is the same isopod, but this mentions isopods being ingested by humans (see below). BTW, this is the so-called "tongue eating isopod" which has been found in several species, including snapper and drum. The male attaches to the gills. The female attaches to the base of the fish's tongue, and drains the blood supply from the tongue causing it to atrophy, or shrink. She then attaches herself to the base and becomes the new tongue Just some "food for thought" lol




It is currently believed that C. exigua are not harmful to humans unless picked up alive, in which case they can bite.[8]

In Puerto Rico, C. exigua was the leading subject of a lawsuit against a large supermarket chain. Because C. exigua is found in snappers from the Eastern Pacific and is shipped worldwide for commercial consumption, contamination by the parasite is inevitable. The customer in the lawsuit claimed to have been poisoned by eating an isopod cooked inside a snapper. This case, however, was dropped on the grounds that isopods are not poisonous to humans and some are even consumed as part of a regular diet.[4]


----------



## LazyAznGuy (Oct 6, 2013)

With these fish, the heads were removed, fried and eaten. =)


----------



## Sql (May 13, 2006)

BIGAGOTUM said:


> Went to spsp last nite low tide, bait swimming close to shore. Bought spot for blues and striper from anglers(they have spot in a live well in store 13 bucks for a dozen) got there around 830, best spot for the money 3 $ to fish all nite if you want. Better than the 16 $ it cost to go to matapeake ( but I still like that pier) set up to rods 9 and 10 ft 4oz sinkers holding tight. Fishing was kinda slow but made out with about 8 fish my son caught 3 of them (the smaller ones lol) all n all a good nite biggest fish was 17


I understand the $16 for matapeake. It's $6 for bridge and $10 for parking. So, the $3.00 is for parking at spsp? 
I agree with you, I like the pier fishing after the bridge. But, at spsp, can you fish anywhere along the beach? And, how is the lighting at night?


----------



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

No lights take a head light, and or a lantern its dark there


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

Sql, it can be pitch black, but on days with a full moon it's not so bad. I think the thing that is kinda weird for me is all the wildlife at that place - haha. I usually fish by myself and one night the fox and deer sent my butt home. They were just getting too close for comfort and that video of the idiot who sprayed himself with doe urine...that was getting his ass kicked by that deer, kept playing in my mind. I got in the car and headed out  

I usually try to fish the tides or when the moon is full...especially with the striper curfew. There's always potential heartbreak with the midnight curfew or when daylight comes before 6am. Nothing like finally catching a monster and having to chuck it back in the water...coz you definitely don't want to have it out the water too long when "The Man" comes strolling out of the dark


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work! Congrats on the catch.


----------

